# For Sale 2006 Keystone Outback 210rs (Huntington Beach, CA.)



## Dan H.

Selling our 21ft travel trailer. Perfect for a young family of four with a rear queen and two front bunk beds. Bottom bunk folds up and side door opens to securely store bicycles or other cargo. Rear queen bed slides out to create an equivalent 26ft trailer with dinette table and folding sofa. Well cared for and ready to go camping with all systems in working order. Equipment includes two 12 volt batteries with dual control cut-off switch, two 30 lb propane tanks, 50 gallon fresh, black, and gray tanks, full tub, porcelain toilet, and more. No accidents, smoke smell or black tank smells (very clean). Exterior has normal wear and the front cap does have some delamination (see photos in Craigslist ad) but no moisture has entered the interior.

See the Orange County Craigslist Listing at: 2006 Keystone Outback 210rs - rvs - by owner - vehicle automotive sale (craigslist.org)

Asking $10,000 or best offer.

This sale include the weight distribution hitch and some essential equipment. We have the Pink Slip. Email [email protected] for any additional details, serious buyers please, no trades, no financing.


----------



## Dan H.

SOLD


----------

